# Ted 2 - Exklusiver Clip "John und Ted treffen ihre Anwältin Sam L. Jackson"



## FlorianStangl (18. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ted 2 - Exklusiver Clip "John und Ted treffen ihre Anwältin Sam L. Jackson"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ted 2 - Exklusiver Clip "John und Ted treffen ihre Anwältin Sam L. Jackson"


----------



## catherinewalker (18. Juni 2015)

Ted movie is returned with a new sequel named Ted 2.  It has been releasing on 26th June, 2015.  Watch this film in HD online free at http://unlimitedanimationmovies.com/ted-2-2015.html


----------

